# parameters?



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i was advised earlier to test my water, so i went and got a kit now i need help making sense of it! can someone help me please. the results r 
no3= 50
no2= 0
gh= >10
kh= 3
ph= 7.6

is this ok??? i have just carried out a 10% water change and these r the results after! thanks in advance


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> i was advised earlier to test my water, so i went and got a kit now i need help making sense of it! can someone help me please. the results r
> no3= 50
> no2= 0
> gh= >10
> ...


no3= 50
This is nitrate and value is high.
I typically keeps nitrates to 20 or less.
Nitrates are produced via bacteriologic digestion of ammonia and nitrites.
Nitrates are removed by wc's and plants.
If your tap water is high in nitrates then wc's with RO water is necessary to reduce their concentration.

no2= 0
This is nitrite and the value is very good.

gh= >10
This is general hardness (infrequently referred to in the literature as German hardness).
This is not an exceedingly high value as some fish prefer "harder water".
I try to keep my gh at 5 or below due to some of my fish and plants.

kh= 3
This is calcium hardness and the value is good.
(Note that kh is included in gh.)

ph= 7.6 
This is a measure of acidity in the water.
7.0 is neutral: values below 7.0 indicate that the water is acidic: values above 7.0 indicate that the water is basic.
Most, but not all fish and plants, can adapt to to a Ph between 6.5 and 7.5.

One last item:
You did not report ammonia!
This is probably indicated on your test kit as NH3 and/or NH4+.
Fishies have a very low tolerance of any ammonia.

TR


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey thanks for ur reply! there is no test for ammonia in the kit illl have to get a seperate 1 for that also how do i reduce the no3? thanks, alex


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> hey thanks for ur reply! there is no test for ammonia in the kit illl have to get a seperate 1 for that also how do i reduce the no3? thanks, alex


1) If you can easily find a TetraTest Laborett we can communicate easier as it is the only one that I am familiar with.

2) The only way which I am aware of to reduce nitrates is via live plants or wc's.

3) The wc's will only work if your tap water is low in nitrates (mine is not).

4) Please check your tap water for nitrates* and repost.

TR

*
1) Nitrates can be produced by dechlorinates.

2) Fill a one gallon bucket or milk jug with your tap water and add dechlorinate.

3) Shake vigorously and allow to stand for one hour.

4) Then test for nitrates.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

ok thanks, i didnt realise fish keeping was sooooo complicated lol


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> ok thanks, i didnt realise fish keeping was sooooo complicated lol


Your aquarium is a very, very small ecosystem and you should want (or at least I do) your fishies to be "happy fishies".

Once you "get the hang of it" it will not be complicated.

I only have eight months experience and now (with the exception of "some of my dumb stunts") I believe that my fishies are "happy fishies".

TR


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

oh dont get me wrong of course i want my fishies to b happy, i adore them, but as i said didnt realise it was harder then simple water changes etc lol, tho they r worth it, it seems to cost a fortune and i have a very tight bank manager lol


----------

